

Being like The Sex Pistols can help your startup? - JarekS
http://blog.smartupz.com/2010/03/being-like-sex-pistols-can-help-your.html

======
parenthesis
Arguably, Malcolm McLaren was the entrepreneur in the Sex Pistols story.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malcolm_McLaren#The_Sex_Pistols>

~~~
JarekS
Wasn't he more like a VC or Angel Investor?

~~~
bravura
No, Malcolm was the mastermind. He saw the punk trend, was a fixture in the
scene, and figured out the right positioning for a new group and drove his
product into the appropriate market channel. He wasn't the public face of what
he built, but he put the Sex Pistols together and made them tour and got his
wife Vivienne Westwood to style them.

~~~
JarekS
What is exactly what I expect from the VC (early stage VC). Find group of
talented people, with good idea, then help to position the product on the
market using portfolio companies as helpers and his brand for PR. Style
everything, and then sell thru the IPO.

------
RyanMcGreal
Lesson 1: it's more important for your bass player to be outrageous than
skillful.

~~~
JarekS
Well... the names like Sid Vicious or Johnny Rotten say a lot... ;)

------
pawartur
I like the idea a lot... And I think we can draw some interesting parallels to
other kinds of artistic activities. Let's see... My mother's a scupltress.
Anybody :)?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
I bet a sufficiently motivated essayist could draw comparisons between, say,
hacking and painting.

------
relwell
I had too much to say in response to this, so I just wrote it in a blog post.

[http://robertelwell.blogspot.com/2010/03/please-kill-me-
how-...](http://robertelwell.blogspot.com/2010/03/please-kill-me-how-being-
like-sex.html)

~~~
pedalpete
I think your rebuttal is missing a very important point. Though you may not
agree that The Sex Pistols were the best product, there is little doubt that
they were the brand that is heavily associated with the genre.

In another start-up comparison, The Sex Pistols weren't the best technical
solution, but they got users.

~~~
relwell
Users don't matter if the product breaks and never gets fixed.

------
pavelludiq
Obviously a very content free article. As a proud punk, i call it bullshit.
Although hacker culture is a lot like punk culture. But thats true of almost
any creative subculture filled with misfits with attitude problems.

------
kingkongreveng_
Sex Pistols were a boy band. A marketing creation.

~~~
pstuart
Bah.

"Never Mind the Bollocks" still sounds good to this day.

------
lucifer
Sex Pistols rebuttal: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yhlx0-LLDE0>

